# Gala kidded triplets



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well she gave me triplets 2 does and a buck. Just worried moms udder is small I managed to finally get milk out kids are active and I managed to get all 3 latched on for a few min


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww what cuties! The Doeling gods visited your place.
Good job getting them all latched on too.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

They are absolutely darling! Congratulations!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the far to the left one

White mohawk


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

very cute.
give her a chance for her udder to blossom.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So sweet. Congrats!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So cute. I am jealous.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

From left to right doe, doe and buck. She had all. 3 with in a second of each other. 2 are strong and nursing the dark girl I will need to watch she gets shoved of easily


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Wooing cute! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yaayy..congrads..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww they are really cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Looks like Gala is being an attentive mama. Warms my heart.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

There all doing good this am. Im in naming mode lol. Right know from left to right there names will be Joy Bell Farm Winter Moon, Joy Bell Farm Avani or Kisi im thinking on her and last Joy Bell Farm Eye of Jupiter. My first Registered kids.


----------

